# Netzwerk-Mediaplayer mit SCART?



## Crix1990 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ein Bekannter von mir will an seinen "Highend"-Röhrenfernseher nen simplen mediaplayer haben, der Filme von der Platte seines Rechners wiedergeben kann (also mit Windows-Freigabe).

Leider hat das Teil nur SCART-Eingänge. Ob die YUV unterstützen (dann können wir ja was mit Component anschließen) haben wir noch nicht raus (er googelt das noch, und ich probiers sonst einfach mit ner Wii aus).

Daher die Frage:
Gibt es nen simplen Mediaplayer, der Lan und SCART (mit RGB) hat?
Mit Composite und S-Video Adaptern wird das bild wohl sehr matschig.
Das teil muss auch nix mit HD (vom Format her) hinkriegen.

(Und ja, ich weiß, dass er sich eigendlich lieber nen neuen Fernseher holen sollte, sieht er nur leider nicht ein).


----------



## Jimini (11. Oktober 2011)

Hm, wäre ein RGB-Scart-Adapter vielleicht eine Lösung?

MfG Jimini


----------

